

Emailing your web app's Python tracebacks in web.py - benhoyt
http://blog.micropledge.com/2007/11/emailing-tracebacks/

======
inklesspen
Pylons has this built in, just so you know. In development mode, you get a
live debugging console; in production, you get the full tracebacks plus other
useful info emailed to you. All you have to do is specify your email address
and smtp server in the config file.

